# i have hand rare senegal parret but i dont even no sex of it&i wanted tell u more



## sexy erica

i have hand rared sengal parrot but not no if its a girl or boy?
but he loves kisses&cudles&like liayin on back in ur hand. my segal is green&yelow/orange.hes still only baby cos hes not even one year old yet but had hime months.


----------



## sazzalou

you can have him/her dna sexed at

Avian Services Center: DNA sexing and disease testing for all species of birds.

for about £13 i think it is

they will send you a testing kit and all you have to do is pull a feather from you senegals chest and send it off the you should have the results back within a week and you will know weather you have a male or female


----------



## sexy erica

but i thought dna they have pull feather out so can test see what sex it is.but i thought that stress bord out.
also there molting at min both parrets which that is stressfull for them so dont want them pluck there fethers cos birds stressful moting.


----------



## sazzalou

its not stressfull to pull them out your only going to be pulling one ore two out not a handfull if it was to stressfull for the birds then the dna sexing wouldnt be done all you need to do is wrap your little guy/girl in a towel so he/she cant bite you and pull a feather from the chest.

dont worry he /she will be right as rain afterwards


----------



## sazzalou

also you say there maulting.

do you spray them with anything like aloe vera spray,avix soother or mault ease?as this will cut down the stress it caused them.


----------



## sexy erica

i put johnsons plume spray in water so i spray that mised with water.but my sengal easy to pray that on.but african grey squaks like hell until u stop sprayin as he dosent like be srayed so find hard to spray him.plus he wont go in bath.
i also have johnsons rid-mite insect powder but not used it yet as i dont no how u use it.
but i have no molting stuff for them unless one them do it but i not no.


----------



## sazzalou

for the maulting spray can find it all here

Allpetz Bird Supplies


----------



## sexy erica

can i not get it from my local pet shop as i dont order online.


----------



## sazzalou

you might be able to get it at your local pet shop just ask them for mault ease, or just explain that its for helping with you parrot maulting and they might have a cheaper version for you.


----------



## sexy erica

il have a look&get it of pet shop for moulting,plus il also see if can get kit of pet shop so i can do dna tesing cos i dont order online. 
thanks for explaining


----------



## sazzalou

you cannot get a kit for dna testing at the pet shop you can only get them online it doesnt cost you anything for them to send you the kit it only costs you when you send it off.


----------



## sexy erica

i never new that


----------



## sexy erica

thanks for ur help i try look into it so i can see what sex i is.but to be honist im not matein bird so not inportent.i dont breed birds as these are my parrots what stay in loundge with me all time.but there not in same cage cos african grey would kill sengal parrot.
what do u think?


----------



## sazzalou

i know plenty of people who house a senegal and african grey togethere and bother birds get on great,try putting there cages right next to eachother to see if they get on.


----------

